# Time for a Slot?



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Good afternoon. I was browsing Fishing Buddy this morning and came across a banner ad for Lakeview Lodge and Guiding Service out of Devils Lake. Out of curiosity, I went to their site and automatically went to their photo gallery as I always do. I was floored. I could not believe the size of the walleye that they were taking out of Devils Lake. I have provided a few links below:

Lakeview Links

http://www.lakeviewlodgedl.com/images/rong1l.jpg

http://www.lakeviewlodgedl.com/images/r ... ickerl.jpg

http://www.lakeviewlodgedl.com/images/dennisbakerl.jpg

http://www.lakeviewlodgedl.com/images/stevelink1.jpg

http://www.lakeviewlodgedl.com/archives.html

I know this is an age old argument that you have heard thousands of times and I apologize for belaboring the topic. But, seeing those big fish laying on the cutting table just rubbed me wrong. We try to preach Catch and Release so we all can enjoy the fisheries but only a few people abide by it. Do you personally feel the taking of these large fish is hurting Devils Lake?

I personally make it to Devils Lake about 3 to 4 times a year. We have a couple really good spots and I keep track of every fish I catch up there (bragging rights with my fishing partner). Last year, I was up there 3 times and caught 32 walleye. My average was 4.2 lbs per walleye according to length. These walleye go back in the water, I don't keep anything over 20 inches. Am I right by doing this? I don't know, it makes me feel better but am I doing this in vain? Am I throwing back a 25 inch walleye so someone else can catch it and throw it in the pan?

I do realize that guiding services on Devils Lake is continuously growing and is a way of life for many people up there. I respect that (actually envy it) and wish that I could spend far more time on the water. I would give up hunting if I had to choose between the two. I understand that guides get more clients by catching larger fish, people do not want to book with a guide that boasts "I catch more 12 inch walleye than anyone on Devils Lake!!!" People usually travel great distances and want to catch big walleye, I know I do. But, how can we convince these people to throw more of them back?? These guides are darn good fisherman and know how to catch big fish. They do it almost every day (lucky buggers!!!) and know how to catch big fish for their clients. What can a person do to help their clientele release more of those?

Am I off base and just whining? Please give me your thoughts, if you have time. I have read discussions with Dean H. about slot limits and what not, but, is it time for one? I think it is. There is a large amount of data that the DNR in MN has compliled over the years that Dean really needs to ahve his people look at hard and then make a decision based on our present situation here in ND.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pictures from the cleaning table are hard to estimate. My buddy has caught some slack for some of his from DL in the photo album and the truth is none of them were over 23".

I can't argue with you on a slot limit though. It's really helped some lakes in MN.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Chris is right, its hard to estimate thier size but from the looks of the table it is a standard 24 inch table which means the fish are about 20 to 23 inches long max. Just my educated opinion :lol:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

the fish look much bigger because she is standing behind them much like a deers rack looks much bigger when u hold it way out so it is hard to tell just how big the fish really are.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Speaking of Slots.......Just a reminder, anyone fishing Star Lake in Ottertail County, will have to remember that the Sunfish/Bluegill limit is now 10 as of March 1. I believe this will be effective for 10 years. It was inacted to protect the rather large bluegills in the lake. I witnessed many 5 gallon pails full of bluegills, especially the last two winters, that came out of the lake.....good job DNR.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Who has the right to say when a fish is too big.
You throw back 23 inchers while your buddy joe blow keeps everything up to 25 inches.
While Billy Butthead throws back everything over 15 inches.

WHO IS RIGHT?

The truth of the matter is Devils Lake is a pretty healthy fishery. I would like to see the game and fish and the fish and wildlife services to start stocking walleye, perch, and bass again but those agencies aren't the most on the ball pack of brainiancs in the world so I am not holding my breath.

Here is a question I pose to you.
"How many walleyes does a 130,000 acre lake hold?"

cootkiller


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I wouldn't mind to see a slot on DL. True it is healthy and there are abundant fish, but is sad when you see guys hauling out limits of 4 to 6 pound walleye when they could keep a limit of the 16 to 19 inch fish instead. I have heard a rumor they are going to close down spring fishing out there because of all the flack about slob fishing in areas like Channel A and others. Anyone else hear about this. I guess they are sick of hearing about guys snagging fish and putting them on a stringer. A slot say from 19 or 20 inches up to say 27 or 28 inches wouldn't be too bad. If they want to keep a big one it would be a trophy then. But I suppose tourney fishing would be tough out there then, aw what am I saying tournament fishermen can figure out a way. Just thoughts anyways.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

A standard counter top is 24 inches deep. This appear's to be the case. You take it from there.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd like to see a slot similar to Ontario...no 18-22's and one over...The slot would hurt the big tourneys, but they can still go on as some are already slot lakes & it works, I'd find it interesting being no-cull on strategy, but this wouldn't make for a good weigh in.

Alot will depend on what comes out of this creel survey that is going on...right now alot of guys are for regs as the fish aren't biting.

I would like to see something done on the spring run, good intentions are not getting done, maybe a slot of nothing over 18" from April 15- May 15...


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Not...Cootkiller, sorry but I totally disagree about stocking a lake such as Devils lake that has new ground that is flooded every year and provides about as good of habitat as could be found for spawning and therefore is not a candidate for stocking. If it were missing some age groups of fish I would say maybe but to call our Game and Fish Dept names because of your amateurish vision is totally unfair. I could not disagree more about your assessment of this fishery.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

DJ,
We will soon see if my vision 20/20 or not.
Already seeing some problems with CERTAIN fish populations.
Mainly white bass and perch.
The Hmong white bass massacres of 2000-04 have decimated the white bass populations on the lake and guess what fish use baby white bass as forage.
Ding, ding, ding, you got it, walleye and pike.
What do summer fishing tourists come to DL for, ding ding ding, You got it, walleye and pike.
So, no, we don't see a need to do it now but time will tell.

And as far as calling the G&F names number one it is my constitutional right to be critical of any government agency.
Two, while I agree ours is better than Minnesotas D&R they still make some bonehead moves. Don't ask me to list them, this server doesn't have the room. 1/2 better than terrible still isn't very good.

Since you, DJ, are obviously THE expert on this subject, explain to me how stocking Devils Lake would hurt the lake. They net the darn things in six mile and channel A already, might as well milk them too. And don't try to give me the stunted fish line. The lake is at a capacity right now that excess fish numbers would only be consumed by the dominant predators resulting in larger fish in the highest age grouping and there is enough forage at the bottom of the food chain(freshwater shrimp) to keep small fish from suffering from malnutrition and therefore resulting in a stunted population. We are not talking about Bisbee dam here, we are talking 130 thousand frickin' acres MAN.

cootkiller


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

I think a slot limit from March 15 to May 1 would help things all over the state.


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

Come on, you can't argue with a guy who got his degree from the almight Valley City State. I heard they have an awesome fisheries management program.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The question is would we gain anything by stocking Devils Lake. The Game and Fish also works on a budget. The cost of stocking Devils Lake may not equate to a level of return that warrants it.

Stocking Devils would require tying up a significant amount of the hatchery to get any sort of return in a 130,000 acre lake.

Why doesn't the Devils lake tourism dept build the game and fish a hatchery and pay a technicians salary? They benefit the most from the lake.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

CK is right about the absence of certain classes of fish in the nettings...small perch and small bass....have heard every theory as to why, but what is really going on & what to do to fix it I haven't heard....


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

gg,
I would say that everyone that would fish DL would benefit. I believe you have even been there a time or two to fish. :lol:

It doesn't take a fisheries biologist to identify problems in a lake. It just takes a few days out a week of fishing all summer to identify some of the shortcomings of a fishery.
cootkiller

P.S. 
VCS we love the red and blue
VCS we are always true to you
To you we show our great admiration your the best school in the land 
Rah rah rah
Always loyal let them know we're here
Always loyal give a gusty cheer
VCS wah wah wah
VCS Rah rah rah
Dear old VCS


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Cootkiller...Please interpet...Since you, DJ, are obviously THE expert on this subject, explain to me how stocking Devils Lake would hurt the lake. They net the darn things in six mile and channel A already, might as well milk them too. And don't try to give me the stunted fish line. The lake is at a capacity right now that excess fish numbers would only be consumed by the dominant predators resulting in larger fish in the highest age grouping and there is enough forage at the bottom of the food chain(freshwater shrimp) to keep small fish from suffering from malnutrition and therefore resulting in a stunted population. We are not talking about Bisbee dam here, we are talking 130 thousand frickin' acres MAN. ???????????????????

Why do you want to stock a lake that you say is at or near capacity?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Your right Coot. I have fished Devils and I always blow a ton of money when I'm there. What I'm saying is that the town benefits the most from a high fish population. You can bet your -ss that if the population of fish goes down in Devils Lake the businesses will be tearing the game and fish a new one because this will effect their bottom line. Yet, what will they contribute monetarily to help?

I agree you don't need to be a "brainiac" to see there may be problems on the horizon. But you might need a little more training than you and I as average guys have to remedy that problem.

Having local businesses help with the cost of finding the problem seems to me like good business.

All the advertisements in the world from Tony Dean won't do a damn thing if there are no walleyes in the lake. Word travels fast.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

This was meant to be a discussion not a grudge match.

It all comes down to dollars, how mcu is adequate,right?

Now if a slot limit is imposed wouoldn't that potentially:

A) increase the number of larger spawning fish
B) thus naturally inceasing the number walleyes in the lake
C) allowing for greater potential to catch more and again potentially larger fish because the slot limit impossed wouold protect many fish until they reach their growth potential
D) As you said, it all would convert back into state and local dollars for both businesses and taxes

I understand that there is much more to it than just having less fish taken out of a lake that are a certain size....there is as mentioned the forage fish that also need to be present to maintain a healthy ecosystem. There are of course many variables, and we know that DL has a favorable advantage in most.

*So I ask this to All: What would we lose by imposing a slot limit??*


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Nothing. I think there should be a slot. Pro-active management instead of MN style reactive.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Especially in the spring!!!!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> Especially in the spring!!!!!!!


ditto's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

gg...look how fast the words out on the lack of perch activity this winter & the corresponding lack of NR's at the local motels....

there already is $$$ being lost due to an perceived lack of fish.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

NDJ,
I agree 100%. The tourism industry in this state would be better served to spend more money on maintaining quality habitat for game and helping with costs associated with managing fish species than spending on advertising.

My friends and family sure aren't going to come hunting and fishing in ND when I tell them there isn't game here.

Word of mouth will advertise North Dakota just fine. The limiting factor is and always will be the quality of habitat and lakes.

Northdakotakid,
I apologize for taking this thread another direction but I think these issues are more basic than the slot. A slot limit is a remedy but we still haven't identified the cause of missing year classes. Obviously the game and fish would have more insight.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Slot limit - maybe...Is the reason that people aren't catching fish that there are not many fish in Devils Lake or that they aren't biting? Is the reason there aren't as many perch in Devils Lake related to the fact that there is a tremendous walleye and northern population? Is this maybe why there aren't as many white bass as there use to be and not the Hmong's overfishing a 130,000 acre lake as some would have us believe? When the top of the food chain is healthy the bottom of the food chain will probably not be quite as healthy and produce a bucket of jumbos every time out like we had in the 80's. Perhaps people have over harvested the perch but perhaps because there haven't been as many perch fisherman this year they might rebound in a few years but I'm sure the walleyes and northerns will have something to say about this. Slot limits probably would help the walleyes get a little bigger but unless there are some classes of walleyes in Devils Lake that are actually depleted or overly abundant there really is no reason for a slot limit. I see Devils Lake as a very healthy fishery and think that we should enjoy the resource for what it is and not expect buckets of jumbo perch, 3-6 pound walleyes and 10lb+ northerns all in one fishing trip because it just isn't going to happen. Devils Lake has spoiled a lot of fisherman over the years and it just can't be all things to all people for all species all the time. I totally trust our Game and Fish Dept and their judgement concerning these issues and I am sure they will monitor it closely. Slot limits, maybe. Stocking, I doubt it is necessary.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

If we do not have the assets to stock a 130,000 acre lake, do you think that in the name of financial responsibility that we should ensure a very productive crop of spawning fish?

I think we are all educated enough to understand that it is not just the slot limit that would PRESERVE the fishery, that there are many variables, so why would we not have fore sight and invest in selective harvesting to help decrease the probability of those peaks and valleys that you are talking about?

If the answer is that there needs to be more forage fish, then should there be a size limit on perch in order to PRESERVE this fishery?

I think my point is that it takes allot of time, money and the right amount of structure to produce a fishery like DL, why would we not realize this and PRESERVE its integrity?

I am by no means saying that we should not enjoy this great lake and all that it offers as far as a fishing opportunity, that is the exact reason that we need to think about these things now, on the upward swing. It is allot easier to preserve than it is to create.

My :2cents:


----------



## FishForFun (Mar 16, 2005)

These photos turn my stomach. But thanks for the information. I live in Minnesota, and I know that the slot works on many lakes, and with out it they would just be a lake rather than a trophy lake. I fish DL and love it, it just about costs me more money for film development than it does for outboard gas. Pictures of big fish and then releasing them, keeping the 15-20 inchers for the frying pan. I have harvested one walleye for the wall, a fat 28 3/4" marble eye in 1986. Now with the new replicas, take the measurements, photo and they will make you one for the wall. So never again would I harvest any Trophy Fish of any species. Hope the North Dakota Fish and Game wakes up to this or the DL fishery will never last.

"Catch and Release"
"Pictures Last Forever"


----------

